# Vintage batteries



## Jeritall (Sep 24, 2003)

As an offshoot of my flashlight collection, I have become interested in vintage batteries. Does anyone out there collect them or have they all corroded away /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## PaulW (Sep 24, 2003)

What an interesting idea. There must be some still left somewhere.

I remember going into a hardware store in about 1952 to buy some carbon-zinc D-cells. Funny that I should remember this, but it's very clear. Two of them cost 25 cents plus 1 cent tax.

Paul


----------



## snakebite (Sep 24, 2003)

i have a bunch of odd ones from my collection of transistor radios.
like flying bomb,tiger head,checkmate and 555
anyone know the sigificance of 555 in japan?
see i on a lot of asian stuff.


----------



## kakster (Sep 24, 2003)

Not sure what the significance of 555 is, but i know its a very popular brand of ciggies in hong kong. Ill ask my folks. 
Back on topic; wouldnt most of the older cells have self discharged by this time? And would you be willing to risk putting some in your old, collectable, possibley valuable flashlight?


----------



## mattheww50 (Sep 24, 2003)

In Asia, some numbers have implied meanings because they sound like other words, that can be either good karma, or bad karma. 555 is good karma


----------



## Jeritall (Sep 24, 2003)

Some of the old batteries have great graphics and I suppose some historical significance, mostly they add interest to a display of flashlights. The vintage batteries go on the shelf, the lithiums and the alkalines go into the working flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## snakebite (Sep 25, 2003)

you might be surprised how many are still good.
i have some that are still in cellophane and packages.
many are branded for the maker of the radio.
quite a few would still power a radio.
i would never leave vintage batteries in anything.if i even put them in the same package as a radio i put them in a ziploc first.

[ QUOTE ]
*Jeritall said:*
Some of the old batteries have great graphics and I suppose some historical significance, mostly they add interest to a display of flashlights. The vintage batteries go on the shelf, the lithiums and the alkalines go into the working flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Sep 25, 2003)

We've got about 100 or so in our collection. We plan on eventually listing them on our FlashlightMuseum.com site.


----------



## Empath (Sep 25, 2003)

Vintage batteries may need some battery taxidermy to insure it doesn't start leaking. I'm not sure how you'd go about that.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 25, 2003)

on the history chanle earler they was talking about flashlights sayinf the old bateries was 3 lbs first time i thought they said 5 lbs lol


----------



## snakebite (Sep 25, 2003)

thanks for the 555 info Mattheww50
and Flashlightmuseum i can send pics of my stuff in case i have an odd one you dont.


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Sep 26, 2003)

Snakebite, sure send some pics!

Here's a panoramic view of our battery collection. Pic isn't very large, so if you need any specs on a specific battery, let me know.

Click here for pic of battery collection


----------



## Catapult (Sep 26, 2003)

Was that the Eveready cat I saw in the photo?


----------



## Jeritall (Sep 26, 2003)

FM. Great collection. I hope you left a few out there for me. Thanks for the pics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, that was the cat. We have lot of other Eveready memorabilia...

-the bowling ball used in the commercial that never aired
-original carbon tanning machine with goggles and about 200 carbon sticks
-2 mint Eveready radios that work!
-telephone
-about 30 Energizer Bunnies

...just to mention a few


----------



## Dondo.2012 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a paper flashlight battery, and have not found any information on it. Has anyone heard of this?? Its an Eagle Flashlight battery "Always There"
Made by the Eagle Battery Company, New York, Made in U.S.A. On the back it says: "Guarantee - When used with a 2.5 volt mazda bulb this battery will give 1 to 2 hours service, and will not depreciate more than 10% in 3 months when not in use and outer seal is unbroken."
One side says "Made in America" other side says Guarantee Expires 1-08. It is a little bigger than a 9 volt battery. 2 1/4" high x 1 1/4"wide x 5/8" deep.


----------

